# Birte Karalus, schöner Bildermix 25X



## DER SCHWERE (28 Nov. 2011)

TurboImageHost​


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2011)

dankefür die tolle Birte


----------



## DonEnrico (28 Nov. 2011)

:WOW:Ich danke Dir für die süße Birte!:WOW:


----------



## Weltenbummler (29 Nov. 2011)

Birte ist eine Traumfrau.


----------



## cosanostra (26 März 2012)

Super Frau und immer noch heiß!!


----------



## porsche (27 März 2012)

hüpsche Frau


----------



## fredclever (27 März 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Motor (20 Apr. 2012)

ich find sie ganz OK, sie spricht mir immer ein wenig zu schnell


----------



## Jone (21 Apr. 2012)

:thx: Was für eine Traumfrau


----------



## Remser2002 (1 Juli 2012)

Super Bilder, thx dafür


----------



## Leprechaun (28 Okt. 2012)

thx für birte


----------



## Joyloon (28 Okt. 2012)

Gracias! hübsch, hübsch


----------



## CEC (6 Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## haha124 (6 Mai 2013)

wow super!


----------



## Sarafin (7 Mai 2013)

danke für die tolle Birte


----------



## gien dai (23 Juni 2013)

danke für die tolle Birte


----------



## woodman (22 Sep. 2013)

Danke für die hübschen Fotos!


----------



## pato64 (16 Okt. 2013)

Was macht die eigentlich zur Zeit ?


----------



## weazel32 (16 Okt. 2013)

pato64 schrieb:


> Was macht die eigentlich zur Zeit ?



Pw Testerin :thumbup: Sender ist mir vergessen gegangen


----------



## weazel32 (16 Okt. 2013)

is ne geile frau zum heiraten....(sofort) ;-) danke


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Okt. 2013)

pato64 schrieb:


> Was macht die eigentlich zur Zeit ?



Automobil Sonntags 17:00 auf VOX


----------



## bibo75 (18 Okt. 2013)

Eine wunderschöne Frau


----------

